# Sulfur Shelfs



## Qball35 (Dec 31, 2010)

Tell me about them, please...Found a significant amount of them today, and might go back tomorrow to harvest. Is is true if it grows on an evergreen they are bad. Also need to ID the tree they are growing on.

Thanks


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

They taste great, just like chicken. They are a real treasure.

I've never seen one on a pine tree. They tend to grow on oaks or other hardwoods.

Feel free to post some pics.


----------



## trapperray (Apr 30, 2010)

I find most of mine on wild cherry and oak.ray


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Never saw a chicken growing on pine / conifer. Always on hard wood logs or stumps. I am making a large pot of "Mock Chicken Soup" as i type this reply.
One thing you want to make sure that the pedals are nice and soft,spongy. 
When they are are on the older side and tough they will not be the best way to eat them.


----------



## Qball35 (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks for the information guys; got to them today but they were toast. Their location made it impossible for me to go back yesterday to get them after I identified them.


----------



## crb (Jan 27, 2010)

All of my books say not to eat them if the are growing on a pine or conifer


----------

